# Tenodera sp.



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 31, 2008)

4 inches (or well over 10 cm) head to tail


----------



## Hypoponera (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW!! 10 cm? Now that's a nice sized mantid! Any clue what species it might be? Does it occur in the wild in Taiwan? Which _Tenodera_ species do you have there? You sent a list to me before, but I can not find it now.


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2008)

Find them all the time just like that one around here.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought it looked like the typical Chinese mantis size, maybe they are smaller over there :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm going to try and get one of those.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 1, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> I thought it looked like the typical Chinese mantis size, maybe they are smaller over there :lol:


lol my female is just 7,5 cm.

size can range pretty much i guess.


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 1, 2008)

My _Tenodera sinensis_ (when i keep them) regularily reach 10cm, both sexes. :blink:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 1, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> My _Tenodera sinensis_ (when i keep them) regularily reach 10cm, both sexes. :blink:


Wow, that must be big for males!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 1, 2008)

Hypoponera said:


> WOW!! 10 cm? Now that's a nice sized mantid! Any clue what species it might be? Does it occur in the wild in Taiwan? Which _Tenodera_ species do you have there? You sent a list to me before, but I can not find it now.


Really have no idea how big it shall be in the states, although I once lived in USA for about 4 years. It is wild and definitely the biggest ever seen during the past twenty years here or more.

Here is the possible cantidates

Tenodera angustipennis (Saussure, 1869)

Tenodera aridifolia (Stoll, 1813)

Tenodera sinensis (Saussure, 1871)

Tenodera superstitiosa (Fabricius, 1781)

and likely the Tenodera sinensis it is.


----------



## Hypoponera (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you have a photo of the T. superstitiosa? I have heard the name, but never actually seen the mantid. Do you find it often?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 1, 2008)

Hypoponera said:


> Do you have a photo of the T. superstitiosa? I have heard the name, but never actually seen the mantid. Do you find it often?


Never seen them before, Sorry!

Will look around for you.


----------



## Hypoponera (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks!! That would be most appreciated! Would love to see that species.


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 3, 2008)

friendofgeckos said:


> Wow, that must be big for males!


Yeah, _T sinensis_ males can often be longer than females, not as much bulk though  

_T superstitiosa_

http://www.bugzuk.com/tenodera%20superstitiosa.JPG

http://mantids.de/resources/_wsb_372x279_Tenodera.jpg


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice find.  I've actually managed to find a adult female chinese that was 14cm long! (5.5 in.) :blink: :blink: :blink: 

She ate everything I gave her. :lol:


----------



## Christian (Sep 4, 2008)

_T. superstitiosa_ is an African species, and much longer than any of the other ones.

The specimen from the photo most likely is _T. aridifolia_. I have seen collection specimens of those which were quite large. When measuring body length wings are not counted.

_T. angustipennis_ is more slender and smaller, and _T. sinensis_ has a shorter pronotum.


----------



## Hypoponera (Sep 4, 2008)

Birdfly,

Thanks for the photos! They look rather "scrawny" compared to the Chinese I'm used to seeing.

Christian,

Any chance you have a key or other descriptive method to seperate members of the Tenodera genus?


----------



## Christian (Sep 4, 2008)

There is no updated key for all species. One can still use the one from Giglio-Tos (1927) very well for most regions, although you have to bear in mind that there have been described additional species subsequently from Morocco, China and the Philippines. For specimens from those regions, you also have to check the respective original descriptions.

_T. brunneriana, bokiana &amp; intermedia_ were subsequently synonymized with other species.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 5, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Yeah, _T sinensis_ males can often be longer than females, not as much bulk though  _T superstitiosa_
> 
> http://www.bugzuk.com/tenodera%20superstitiosa.JPG
> 
> http://mantids.de/resources/_wsb_372x279_Tenodera.jpg


Do all Tenodera sp. have that green line along the abdomen?


----------

